# Pee absorption for fleece cage liners?



## lkoechle (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't own rats at the moment. But previously I had a solid shelved ferret cage with yesterday's news in the bottom. This worked decently well. The rats did mostly poop in the yesterday's news, but peed on the shelves. I had to clean them every day, which wasn't too bad. But I would like to buy a double CN for my next foray into rat ownership and use fleece shelf covering. I experimented with this once, and it was terrible. 

Since I cloth diaper my son I now know why that experiment was terrible: Fleece is stay dry. so pee still gets to the layer underneath. I was wondering what solutions do you guys use to prevent daily cleaning. Covering with fleece only to remove it every day and still do the same aforementioned work seems like such a PITA. Certainly, there's is some material that can be placed beneath the fleece liner to absorb the urine and then only tossing/washing the liners every couple of days and deep cleaning once a week to week and a half will work. (I'm also going with females this time to see if that helps, I've only had very territorial males that need the world to know this was their cage) 

Thoughts?


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I put newspaper with baking soda underneath my fleece. Now I just use shavings because it's fun to watch the rats dig.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

When I was using fleece, I would cut a piece of UHaul moving pad to put underneath... It is washable, cheap, and absorbs a lot of moisture...It also dries faster than towels. 

I took the small levels out of my DCN and just put in extra ropes and hammocks for them... I also replaced the bottom plastic pans with the metal stainless steel ones from Bass Equipment... I now use shredded aspen with a thin layer of pine or paper pellets underneath on the bottom of the cage... This has helped a lot with odor.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

fleece definitely needs something underneath it for it to work properly. 

Some ppl use towels, uhaul pads, newspaper, puppypads. I use dish drying mats.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

i just use towels and change the fleece everyweek.


----------

